# 2 Week Plan



## Krakosky (Mar 28, 2012)

What's your 2 week plan? I plan to focus heavily on the MD depth by continuing to work problems in Shigley and MERM, brush up on T/F and HVAC by working thru the 6MS, and continue to take timed practice exams to get my speed up.

Burnt out? Yes. Stressed? Yes.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 28, 2012)

^If you have the chance, take the full blown 8 hour sample test in one shot under close to exam conditions this weekend. Timed, using only the references you plan to bring. 8 hours is a long time to focus and you need to build up to it. Grade yourself, see where your weak areas are and work on them. Glance over the topics you studied first as you may be rusty. The bulk of you're learning isn't going to happen the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 28, 2012)

I took the 2008 practice exam split up over 2 days. As anticipated, I need to work on my speed. I did pretty well in the am, made some dumb mistakes. I need to be able to work the pm problems faster and also work on some of my weaker areas such as gears and power screws. I plan to take the 2001 practice exam this Saturday and the Chapek practice exam the following Friday bc we have that day off at work. I'll see how those go and see if I can squeeze in another timed practice exam if necessary.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Mar 28, 2012)

I started working through the 2001 NCEES T/F afternoon last night. I, too, need to work on speed. I wasn't rushing myself and did take the time to write out the full equation I used and where it was in the MERM, but I averaged 15 mins per problem. This obviously won't work for the exam. I did feel good that I knew what to do for a vast majority of them, just need to work on speed now.

I've worked through the MERM practice test, Kaplan practice test and will complete the 2001 NCEES T/F afternoon (don't have the morning :wacko: ) before this weekend. I'm going to do an 8 hr simulated exam on Sunday with the 2008 NCEES. Then, use that to focus on weak areas and speed. Will prob try to do those problems over and over again as much as I can handle over the next two weeks. I will most likely re-do a simulated exam next weekend (1 week from exam) to keep myself in check/practice more with speed. Doing more problems in between.

I'm feeling kinda "meh" about the exam, to be honest. I'm excited to get it over with, but in my head, it's not a "take it and it's done" kinda thing. Really hoping I can pass so I don't have to go through this again. I guess it's good that I know generally what to do on each problem, but speed is going to be hard to accomplish. I've gotten familiar enough with the MERM that I know right where to turn to. Practice makes perfect right? It would just be really nice to know that there was no potential of spending 20 hrs/week studying and not passing.  I know, I know, preaching to the choir.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 28, 2012)

Good luck guys! I'm taking the HVAC depth portion in 2 weeks (man, that is a scary thought). I stil have to finish the Statics / Dynamics / Machine Design of the MERM. I haven't read the chapters and doubt I will have time to read them at this point. My plan is to work on the problem sets for those chapters up until Sunday and then take the 2008 NCEES practice exam on Sunday. Next week I will focus on doing the 2001 NCEES practice exam problems and the Lindenburg sample exam and then go over where I went wrong that weekend.

I did the SMS HVAC book and was encouraged by how much easier the problems were than the problem sets in the MERM. If the test is anything like those that book, then I will be in ok shape.

Outlaw44, I agree with you, especially since I feel pretty weak in the T&amp;F section and haven't really started the MD sections.


----------



## jageeto (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey guys, been following the conversation and decided to join in. I am taking the thermo PE this April. I have taken the 2001 and 2011 NCEES practice exams and was a little disappointed about how similar they seemed (this disappointment could easily turn to joy if the actual exam follows suit). I initially did the Lindenberg Exam, after not finishing the morning section in time I placed it somewhere not visible and went back to studing the MERM w/ problems. As you have probably heard before or found out while taking them, the NCEES exams are much easier. Krak, I seen you mentioned a Chapik exam. I haven't heard of this one. Is it available for purchase somewhere? Good luck to everybody, I will be skimming back over the MERM pactice problems for the last couple weeks, and hoping it will all be over soon! Still debating if I should try the Lindenberg Exam again... Hate to crush my spirits this close to the exam!


----------



## jageeto (Mar 28, 2012)

Outlaw44, how did the Kaplan practice test compare to the MERM? Is it worth a look?


----------



## Outlaw44 (Mar 28, 2012)

jageeto said:


> Outlaw44, how did the Kaplan practice test compare to the MERM? Is it worth a look?


I felt like it was not as complex as the MERM practice test insert shocked face. They were the same types of problems, just a little more straightforward than the MERM. It was a little different, fundamentally, in that there were 3 or 4 problems based around one scenario. i.e. a refrigeration cycle, etc. etc. and then "1) what is the work of the compressor?" "2) what is the COP?" So, once you had the majority of information gathered for the scenario, you could answer 3 or 4 questions pretty quickly.

I obviously don't want to tell you not to look at it; more exposure can't hurt if you have the time for it. The biggest frustration I had was errors. There were errors all over the place with it. Spots where the simple math just did not work. I spent more time than needed to rectify those. The edition I have is from 2007 and I didn't try all that hard to find corrections.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 28, 2012)

My issue (I'm an envl) was speed in the other way. I tended to rush through questions to get finished up in the allotted time, ended up having plenty to spare, and then kicked myself for sloppy math errors or not converting units properly.


----------



## jageeto (Mar 28, 2012)

I hear you, the little mistakes are frustrating. I would say the two NCEES tests are very similar in difficulty. The second one I really focused on watching my units. After comparing my results on both tests, I convinced myself that the time I waste writing the units down is well spent. It seemed quite a few the wrong answers were answers you would get if you messed up the units.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 28, 2012)

http://books.Google Sucks.com/books/about/Mechanical_Engineering_PE_Practice_Exam.html?id=1hU1RAAACAAJ

There is a book for the morning and afternoon sessions. I bought both off eBay.

Is there errata for the 2001 and 2008 NCEES exams?


----------



## jageeto (Mar 28, 2012)

If there is I haven't seen it. Thanks for the link, looks like a hard one to get a hold of...


----------



## dpavelek (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's the Errata for the 2008 NCEES sample exam:
/&gt;http://www.Google Sucks.com/url?sa=t&amp;rct=j&amp;q=&amp;esrc=s&amp;source=web&amp;cd=2&amp;ved=0CEgQFjAB&amp;url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ncees.org%2FDocuments%2FPublic%2Ferrata%2520for%2520PE%2520Mechanical%2520posted%25202.17.10.pdf&amp;ei=l7pzT9vHE-Lk2AXcwcj4Dg&amp;usg=AFQjCNEqeOjhHld7kmf3S0qAGn0lGhDYXw


----------



## dpavelek (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks like you'll have to copy paste that link and delete the www. and Sucks.com part. Funny.


----------



## jageeto (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 1, 2012)

Timed myself and took the 2008/2010 exam today. Finished with a 62/80 (77.5%). I'm not terribly disappointed nor blown away happy and not really sure how I should feel. Of those I missed, I was on the right path on a few and just made a small mistake. There were also a couple in the morning that I wasn't quite sure how to approach. I finished the morning in 2 hrs, which I was very surprised at. Took another 1/2 hr to go back on the few I had questions on and to check calcs. On exam day, I feel like I'll prob stay in my chair and recheck everything until time runs out.

In the afternoon, I finished about 1/2 hr early. BUT, there were quite a few problems that were the same as the 2001 sample test, so I'm not sure I was moving fast enough. I do feel good that I at least had an idea and/or got to a solution on every problem.

Will probably time myself again next weekend. Might be deceiving since I saw the problems today (and will review them this week), but it will at least give me a good way to work on pushing myself on time.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 2, 2012)

Outlaw,

Any tips on how to increase speed when working thru these problems or just practice, practice, practice? How do you have your reference materials organized? Just comparing what other people have done. Are you using the MERM quick reference guide? I have it but haven't really been using it when working problems or doing practice exams. I find myself just sticking with the MERM itself.

Thanks.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 2, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Outlaw,
> 
> Any tips on how to increase speed when working thru these problems or just practice, practice, practice? How do you have your reference materials organized? Just comparing what other people have done. Are you using the MERM quick reference guide? I have it but haven't really been using it when working problems or doing practice exams. I find myself just sticking with the MERM itself.
> 
> Thanks.


I've used what's been coined the "Shaggy Method" of tabbing. I have the major sections of the book along the side and then items worthy of a flag within each chapter along the top (color coded to match the flag along the side). I don't have the MERM quick reference guide. My resources are the MERM, steam tables, practice exams and problems, and then other stuff I've printed out in a binder (psych chart, MERM index, conversions, some appendices that are used often, etc.). And books from college, that I have only cracked once or twice (fluids, thermo, machine design, etc.).

As far as timing, I would say practice helped the most. I guess I don't have a ton of advice since this was my first timed venture. I can tell you that I did really push myself. Almost seemed like controlled chaos until I checked my time about 20 problems in and I realized I was making good pace. Maybe that is one pointer; keep an eye on the clock and know where you should be at a certain time. Otherwise, I think the fastest way to complete the problems is to be able to recognize exactly what they're asking for, peel out the information you need, and use the equation you know you're supposed to (or can look up quickly). The only way that I know of to build this up is to either be able to retain a lot while perusing the MERM/studying or with practice.

Don't get me wrong, I still need to practice my timing in the afternoon. As I mentioned, I think I boosted my time by seeing a lot of the afternoon problems in the 2001 sample test. I still worked them out, but there were a few that I would have had to search for had I not seen them before. Afternoon problems definitely take more time and are more in-depth...over and over again. I felt like the morning is kind of a confidence tease in that way.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I also have my MERM tabbed according to the "shaggy" method. The color coding really helps. Besides MERM I have the steam tables, MERM index separately bound, MERM commonly used appendices bound, Shigley, Machinery Handbook and am putting together some notes on MD topics I feel MERM skimps on to get bound. Are you taking the NCEES exams and MERM problems book to the exam? I plan on taking a full timed practice test this Friday and maybe one also on Saturday. Hoping to boost my speed...


----------



## jageeto (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd say my NCEES exams went about the same as yours Outlaw, I scored mid 70's on 2001 and 80% on the 2008 one. Krakosky, I starting my studing using the MERM quick reference guide, but didn't feel like it was saving me much time, so didn't use it for the practice tests. I also went with the shaggy tabbing method as well as tabbing the index out well (which I seemed to use a lot). I have it printed and bound but have found it just as easy to flip to the index of the MERM and utilizing my straight edge as a bookmark when needed. My fear is we will get there and only have a small desk to work off of.

So far the books Ive used while take practice tests are (I'm T/F depth by the way)


MERM

Steam Table book

Marks Handbook (don't know if I needed to)

College Machine Design book

College Heat Tranfer

And elastic bodies book for the beam moment diagrams


I have others Thermo book, fluids book, manufacturing book, that I have handy but haven't used.

Is anyone planning on taking any code books to the test? How about Crib/Cheat Sheets? I started making one but thought I would be better of just adding additional tabs to my book.


----------



## MizzouMatt (Apr 2, 2012)

I am HVAC in Missouri also. I am going to take the Lindberg and NCEES 2008 practice tests next weekend. Along with the 6 min solutions for HVAC. I did the afternoon problems in the 6 min books and I thought they went pretty well. I got around 85-90 percent on those. I am more worried about the morning questions in areas other than HVAC. .They had about 5 out of 60 questions that asked code questions. I am planning on bringing

1. MERM, also shaggy tagged

2. 4 ASHRAE handbooks

3. ASHRAE codes 55, 62.1, 90.1

4. Separate book with PSYCH Chart blown up to 11x17. ( so much easier to read enthalpys from the larger chart. ). Steam tables, and indexes

5. Various other just in case books fom college. ( fluids, machine design, heat transfer, dynamics, statics) I have not really planned on using these but I will probably bring them.

What kind of other things were you planning on bringing. So far I have a calculator, ruler, protractor. Anything that can make you faster or more accurate would be great. Like the big psych chart helps with both I think.


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 2, 2012)

I didn't get a chance to take a full practice exam yet, but have been working through the morning parts of the NCEES 2001 and the MERM sample exam volume 1. This week I'm going to work on the MERM sample exam volume 2 and the afternoon portions of the afore mentioned practice tests. I'm saving the 2008 exam for this coming weekend.

My depth is HVAC and this is what I'll be bringing:


MERM - Thanks for the tips Shaggy!

4 ASHRAE Handbooks

ASHRAE pocket handbook - some of the same info as the big books, but easier to handle and flip through

ASHRAE 55, 62.1, 90.1

NFPA 90a, 90b, 91, 96, and 73 (all the ones available at work)

Cameron Hydraulics book (I haven't really used this throughout my studies)

Trane HVAC book

FE Review Manual (Has sample problems, which might be useful)

Dictionary

Binder with blown up Psych Chart, Indexes, equations, conversion PDF I found online: http://www.its.caltech.edu/~culick/Roschke.pdf

All practice exams and sample problems

Two calculators, triangle, and scale


All that said, I don't really feel prepared for this exam. Hopefully, I'll step it up within the next few days and catch up. I basically skipped the machine design/materials/statics chapters because I ran out of time and figured my time would be better spent doing exam problems.

jageeto, for me, crib sheets are useful because I can write exactly what the equation is used for and what units are associated with them. I don't know how many times I've used PSI instead of lb/ft^2.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 2, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Are you taking the NCEES exams and MERM problems book to the exam?


I will be taking these! Not sure how much time I'll really have to look through them, but they will be nice to have as a reference if I spot something similar.

Damn, I keep forgetting to get another calculator.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 2, 2012)

MizzouMatt said:


> I am HVAC in Missouri also.


I'll see you in Columbia! Wooooot wooooot. I'm T/F, however. It's out of my way, but I'm thinking of stopping by Trops on the way out of town...


----------



## MizzouMatt (Apr 2, 2012)

Outlaw44 said:


> I'm thinking of stopping by Trops on the way out of town...


I am sure I could use a drink after this test. Are you staying in Columbia the night before or are you close enough. I am in STL so it is the LaQuinta for me. 45 bucks on Priceline BTW.

Mets fan

Thanks for that conversion PDF. I have been looking for something like that for my reference binder.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 2, 2012)

MizzouMatt said:


> Outlaw44 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of stopping by Trops on the way out of town...
> ...


Dang! $45! I'm coming from KC, so I'm staying in Columbia. Staying at the Holiday Inn, where the test is.


----------



## Rockettt (Apr 3, 2012)

I got lucky as the test is 15 minutes away. I have the same worry about workspace....a 2'x2' desk! Perfect would be a conference table but I doubt I will get that lucky.

Guess I am glad I am not alone in being unprepared. After 12 weeks of studying 10-20 hours a week... I took the first half of the 2008 practice test. Needless to say I felt great! Only about 5 i didnt know a solution and flat out guessed on 2.

Wellllll.... Came out 21/40. OUCH. Most things i found answers for but made all stupid mistakes. Hope I can concentrate more. Will do the 2nd half tonight. Saved this test for the end.

Ill be the Machine Design depth, so as you can guess cycles and Heat transfer problems got the best of me. I did all them chapters and problems in the MERM but...that was like 10 weeks ago!

Its not like back in college senior year (2002) when i studied 2 nights and blew through the FE. All I can hope for is the best. Got a 3 day weekend this week so plan to hit it all hard and know that MERM back and forth.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 3, 2012)

I think that no matter how much you study for this test, you'll never feel completely prepared just bc of the vast amount of material it covers. At least that's the way I feel. I'm feeling a little panicked bc I've done most of my studying with the MERM but as I went thru the MD chapters I realized its lacking in some topics. I have Shigley but am not as familiar with it as I should be. Trying to use the time that's left to fill in the gap, recap on the T/F and HVAC material I studied weeks/months ago and increase my speed working thru practice exams. It seems like such a daunting task right now with so little time left.

Speaking of HVAC, does anybody know of any good mollier diagrams on the web? I have a hard time reading the one in the MERM. Seems like all the lines just blur together. There was a problem in the morning session of the NCEES 2008 exam and a similar one in the HVAC 6MS that should be quick and easy points but I am getting them wrong bc I can't follow the lines on the chart.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 3, 2012)

^^^ Yeah, I think the thing that makes me the most nervous at this point is the wide range of questions that could be asked. While I agree that if you understand the concepts and can apply them to several situations, you'll most likely fend alright, I feel like there's no guarantee that just b/c you know the 2001 and 2008 practice test you'll be golden.

Krak, do you mean psychometric charts? I found some very good ones here: http://www.coolerado.com/products/psychometric-charts/

SI and U.S. units, different elevations, AND your choice of 8.5" x 11" or 11" x 17".


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks. The 2 questions I was referring to asked to find the difference in entropy and difference in temp of a refrigerant. One question is towards the end of the morning session of the NCEES 2008 exam and the other question is the first problem in the HVAC 6MS. They gave a P-H diagram to use. I get the basic idea how to use it but it's hard to follow the lines.


----------



## MizzouMatt (Apr 3, 2012)

the ASHRAE fundamentals would have your best refrigerant info. It would have the charts that you are looking for along with the info in tables.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 3, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Thanks. The 2 questions I was referring to asked to find the difference in entropy and difference in temp of a refrigerant. One question is towards the end of the morning session of the NCEES 2008 exam and the other question is the first problem in the HVAC 6MS. They gave a P-H diagram to use. I get the basic idea how to use it but it's hard to follow the lines.


Oh, oh, oh. Yes, yes, yes. I have not looked online for any, just using what's in the MERM. I did, however (thanks to the Kaplan practice exam), find an ammonia chart online. Not sure what the reality of an ammonia problem being in the morning exam is, but I figure it's worth it to have another piece of paper in my binder. Looks like it's too big to attach, but it's really hard to read anyway. Apparently, ammonia charts are hard to find in English units.


----------

